# Quadra problemsolving



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

*Alpha:*
Let us talk about the problem!










*Beta:*
Let us bash this problems head in together!










*Gamma:*
Let us engineer a solution to the problem for fun and profit!










*Delta:*
Let us forbid the problem!


----------

